
Horseshoe Crab blood is an irreplaceable medical marvel - bryanrasmussen
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/health/a26038/the-blood-of-the-crab/
======
airstrike
Wow... this is incredibly heartbreaking. I just feel awful after reading this
fascinating article. Why can't we just synthesize the stuff?

